# Stripping adverts from TV recordings



## balanga (Sep 30, 2019)

Is there any program available for stripping adverts from recorded TV programs?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 30, 2019)

multimedia/ffmpeg, of course. Check out the trim and concat filters in particular. Other than that, any video editor would do, I guess.


----------



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

Not enough details for a good answer.

If you mean if there is a software for simple video editing (e.g. cutting ads from recordings), avidemux will do the job.


----------



## balanga (Sep 30, 2019)

What I'm not sure about is whether there is a way of programatically detecting the start and end of an advert....


----------



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> What I'm not sure about is whether there is a way of programatically detecting the start and end of an advert....



How should that be possible, I wonder? Sure, software can detect black frames (which are avoided for TV ads today), but how could any other scene change be distinguished from the switch to and from commercials? There might be cue lists available somewhere, but I am not aware of such a service.

For recordings of European Free TV, I pay good money for a service that offers a commercial removal service (I download the edited recordings as mp4 files) - maybe there is a commercial service available for your neck of the woods as well?


----------

